
Reddit’s top user says he’s ‘done’ after being outed - DeusExMachina
https://www.dailydot.com/debug/reddit-moderators-quit/
======
simonblack
I left Reddit over a year ago when I was banned unnecessarily from several
subreddits that I had never previously known about. Supposedly that was
because of my throwaway comment about a photograph in one particular
subreddit. When I complained about that, my complaint was censored.

I walked out the door immediately. And that was after I had been 10 years as a
Redditor.

------
downvoteme1
This should be a full time job at Reddit moderating the most popular subs. I
think they should just quit this thankless job. Once the most popular
subreddit’s are filled with hate content, the Reddit team will understand
importance of these moderator jobs. Facebook is known to hire a bunch of
moderators to keep its site clean and I think Reddit should too

------
didntknowyou
most of the "power mods" are likely semi-bots reposting from other subredddits
anyway. i won't be surprised if they're internally created.

